# Mousepad smell



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello guys, 

I got a few mousepads from conde to practice on. When I finished pressing them; the smell its too strong to stand (at least for me). It has been a couple of days and it still has a smell; not as strong but still noticeable. Are there mousepads that are not made of rubber that can be sublimated? I am contacting conde tomorrow but just wanted your experience.

Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

They have a little smell for a short while, but nothing unbearable. Try more pressure and less temp. I usually sublimate around 370 F with heavy pressure for about a minute. I know the smell from the ink lingers in the air for several days which is why you should use it in a well ventilated area.


----------



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you Loretta. I will try that. I'd feel bad selling something like that to a customer.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The rubber does stink a tad, but the sub ink stinks even worse if you have to do a lot of it. Last fall I got an order for 76 water bottles. These require a mug wrap and need to bake for 5 minutes in a convection oven. I do my sublimation in my family room. Even though I had the windows open the smell got really strong. It's been a couple of months now and I can still smell it faintly in there.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I spray a liitle febreze on the mouse pads.
Helps a lot.


----------

